# bad thing happened to me



## terryo

I saw an ad on the classified section of another forum, advertising for '08 Three Toed box turtles....$70 and $30 for shipping. Since I mind my Grandson every day, and he always helps me with my animals, I promised him a little boxie for Easter, which would live here with me and I would help him take care of it every day. I sent this guy a money order for $100. He was keeping in touch, and told me when the money order arrived. Then he told me that something happened with his bank account...someone got into it and took his money...so he wouldn't be able to send me the turtle for a while until his bank account got cleared up or until someone gave his wife money that was owed to her. I waited for a week and then he tells me that he has to wait for his SS check as he is on disability. That was March 25th. Still no Three Toed. He tells me that he is a Christian man and would never do this to someone. Now I see him looking to get some $750 boxie on another forum....also he is advertising his 08 Three Toed's on still another forum. It took a long time for my Grandson to save $25.oo doing chores for everyone in the neighborhood, and I told him that was enough and I put in the rest for an Easter present and for doing loads of chores for me too. This was so devastating for him (and me too). I put in two complaints on the forums that he is advertising on. Now the guy is telling me that I am ruining his good Christian name by complaining about him on two different animal forums. I have learned a valuable lesson here. Unfortunately it cost $100. Still waiting for the boxie....Just venting a little here..........


----------



## Meg90

Keep complaining. You could almost contact the police, if you still have the receipt for the MO. Tell them that the guy ripped you off. Or just tell that Box turtle guy that you ARE calling the police and see what he does.

Its horrible that he took advantage of you like that. Makes me sick. I would keep hollering till something was done. Your poor little nephew...

Is it that same guy HERE that is offering babies for $65 plus 40 shipping? If it is, let a mod know right away.


----------



## Laura

NEVER send money orders to people advertising on Craigs List!!!!!!!!!! So many scams.....Report him and turn him into the police for fraud/scams. They hurt so many people and it needs to be stopped!!! 
Im sorry you got burned.. 
and Im sorry.. People saying they are a good church going person... means NOTHING to me anymore.. Pedophiles, rapists, child murderers in the news who all belong to church.. They hide behind that.. so wrong..
Im NOT saying all people who go to church are bad or church itself is bad.. just the excuse they use... Its wrong and it means nothing to me anymore when they use it.. 
Again.. Im sorry you got scammed... please report it fully.. Also be sure to read the craig list warnings.

In fact... if you post his contact info... maybe we can all give him a piece of our minds! HA! Make him make good, if he even HAS a turtle to sell!


----------



## Isa

Very frustrating Terry!!!!
I HATE dishonest people like that.


----------



## Greg T

Don't stop complaining and warning people about him no matter what he says. He's a loser preying on trusting people and you could be the one who warns another off. Until you get what you paid for, keep hounding that idiot!!

Sorry it didn't work out for you, but if he keeps his turtles like he keeps his word, then you probably didn't want them anyway!  I doubt he even has any now.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Don't just let this guy win. Call the police and keep complaining about him on those other forums. If you have the receipt from the money order you can call them and they will help. Remember...it's the squeekie wheel that gets the grease...He is expecting you to just give up. But don't....don't let him win. It's a battle you are in now and you can't just give up...
And I forgot to say I am sorry this is happening to you...I have also had something like this happen and it makes you feel yucky...
also if he had you send that MO to a post office box this becomes a federal thing...and that is really on your side...


----------



## Laura

and keep good notes of all your contacts with him and calls and what was said. make copies of what you can.. print his ad etc...


----------



## Yvonne G

Seems to me that there were a couple ads here on the forum for baby box turtles. I would trust our people before sending money to another forum. Sorry you were taken advantage of. Hard lesson for a youngster to have to learn so early in life. Here's hoping the guy makes good.

Yvonne


----------



## terryo

Thank you. It wasn't on Craig's list ...Kingsnake. Now he is advertising on FaunaClassifieds. Someone wrote to me and told me he was advertising there. I answered him on the forum, (which was bad manners...I'm sure) and he answered me.
http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131009
He is in Cal. and I am in NY so I don't think there is anything that I can do. He keeps telling me that I am ruining his good Christian name, and that he talked to a lawyer friend of his and he said I am slandering him. I don't think I have ever intentionally hurt any one in my life. I am not a whiner, believe me, and have many bad things happen to me in my life.....I just feel very bad for my Grandson, who doesn't have much of a life, except when he is with me.
I took a copy of the money order, but unfortunately, not of the e-mails he sent me. I will keep waiting.......


----------



## Yvonne G

On March 5, 2009, James Mapes posted on the WCT YAHOO list the following:

Hello Everyone: My name is James Mapes. I have been interested in chelonians
ever since i came across my first Texas tortoise(Gopherus berlanderi) AND my
first Ornate box turtle. Currently i have two baby 3-toed box turtles and two
baby eastern box turtles. All are captive bred and born animals. I ONLY buy CB
turtles!! Next week i will be getting a baby(2008) Gulf coast box turtle to add
to my collection. Does anyone know where i can purchase live ready to eat snails
and slugs? When it rains here i give my babies small slugs and snails. They LOVE
them. I look forward to being a member of this group and learning more about my
beloved chelonians.

Sincerely,
james mapes
(From texas....)
Napa,CA

So, my question is, if he's introducing himself on another list and showing the animals that he has in his collection, where are the 3-toed babies that he wants to sell to Terryo? He also had a couple posts there where he wanted people to join his facebook.

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings

terryo said:


> Thank you. It wasn't on Craig's list ...Kingsnake. Now he is advertising on FaunaClassifieds. Someone wrote to me and told me he was advertising there. I answered him on the forum, (which was bad manners...I'm sure) and he answered me.
> http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131009
> He is in Cal. and I am in NY so I don't think there is anything that I can do. He keeps telling me that I am ruining his good Christian name, and that he talked to a lawyer friend of his and he said I am slandering him. I don't think I have ever intentionally hurt any one in my life. I am not a whiner, believe me, and have many bad things happen to me in my life.....I just feel very bad for my Grandson, who doesn't have much of a life, except when he is with me.
> I took a copy of the money order, but unfortunately, not of the e-mails he sent me. I will keep waiting.......



Terry...Please don't take such as passive attitude. There is a lot you can do and this jerk IS expecting you to just give up. So you make it a crusade...you keep on posting and ruining his good Christian name. You contact the money order people...you contact the post office it is a federal offense to use the mail for bad things...Believe me I know...I have been on the wrong side of the law often...Please don't just give up...fight this guy for your grandson...
have to called the police? the post office? anybody? I am so mad...I just want to yell at you fight this guy...don't give up...not mad at you...I'm mad at him...


----------



## bettinge

You can't slander a guilty person. He has been given both a chance to send the 3toed, and the money back. He has chosen a different path, which makes him guilty. Slander, slander, slander until he gives your money back. Your right, he is wrong, and it was his choice to conduct business in the manor he did. Let us know what happins!


----------



## Meg90

Yes, Please keep yelling. Or he will continue to do it to others, and more people like him will get away with it.


----------



## jorrow

Well that is just plain out wrong I'm sorry Terry, I know we have just had a Lawyer join the forum maybe he will jump in here an let you know some more of your options.  I hope everything works out


----------



## Laura

he has two options give your money back in full or ship a HEALTHY turtle. Weather permitting of course. and to COMUNICATE with you.


----------



## richalisoviejo

If you email me his information and the links where he is selling other torts IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll send him a letter on my firmÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s letterhead that should get his attention. Be happy to do so. 

I hate seeing people get scammed, especially a child like your grandson.


----------



## shelber10

Don't send people money what I do is pay when I recieve the tortoises I was on fauna classifieds the other day and another person said the exact same thing


----------



## egyptiandan

I would definately keep going with this Terry.

Shelber10 than that just makes it possible for someone to recieve an animal and not pay. I've had a few friends do that and not get paid.
So I won't do that. If you want an animal you have to pay for it first. But I do keep in contact before, during and after a sale. I've had plenty of people in the past say they were sending money for animals and never did. If I had sent out those animals I'd be out the animals and the money.

Danny


----------



## Clementine_3

Have you started "bad guy" threads on Fauna and Kingsnake? Is he listed on Fauna at all already, probably as a bad guy? If he is update that thread or start a new one about him. Choose your words carefully but don't be too soft on him either, just tell the story like it is. The folks on that forum can REALLY give a guy a hard time


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Clementine_3 said:


> Have you started "bad guy" threads on Fauna and Kingsnake? Is he listed on Fauna at all already, probably as a bad guy? If he is update that thread or start a new one about him. Choose your words carefully but don't be too soft on him either, just tell the story like it is. The folks on that forum can REALLY give a guy a hard time



On fauna there is literally hundreds of complains against him...


----------



## Clementine_3

Sort of figured there would be, I didn't check. 
I forgot to mention that it's too bad you are in this mess, don't give up though...as everyone has said already, fight on!!


----------



## terryo

maggie3fan said:


> Clementine_3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you started "bad guy" threads on Fauna and Kingsnake? Is he listed on Fauna at all already, probably as a bad guy? If he is update that thread or start a new one about him. Choose your words carefully but don't be too soft on him either, just tell the story like it is. The folks on that forum can REALLY give a guy a hard time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On fauna there is literally hundreds of complains against him...
Click to expand...


Where would I be able to read these complaints? I looked and couldn't find them.


----------



## richalisoviejo

He's received his first email, if in fact he posted his real name he will receive a certified letter. Something tells me he didn't post his real name but there are ways of finding that out. Nothing is private on the internet.

Either they locked his thread or they banned an attorney friend of mine from my firm after his response.


----------



## egyptiandan

I couldn't find a single thread on James Mapes either Maggie. Can you post a link?

Danny


----------



## richalisoviejo

HeÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s pretty much all over the internet trying to sell his tortoises.

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?p=697642

http://archive.lib.msu.edu/MMM/EH/10/a/EH10a017.pdf

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/stoptortoisetranslocation

http://www.turtletimes.com/forums/i...&showtopic=66807&pid=540436&st=0&#entry540436

Be nice to find out if he actually has any for sale. Won't be hard for me to find out.


----------



## Meg90

The first and last links worked, the others did not come up for me correctly...I got an old news paper pdf, and a petition site. 

That guy is a scumbag Terry. I am glad that I caught that he posted that ad here too. What a jerk. Your poor grandson. I am so sorry for you. that is absolutely horrible!


----------



## egyptiandan

I know he's all over the net  I've seen him. Seen him advertise to buy hatchling box turtles, than turn around and run ads to sell hatchlings. That always makes me nervous.
What I was talking about is a thread on faunaclassifieds BOI (Board of Inquiry). Thats where people ask about other people selling or buying, or tell about a problem, or say someone is a good guy to buy from. It can help greatly when buying from someone you haven't bought from before.

Danny


----------



## richalisoviejo

Hard times for many people. Buyer beware. 

All I want is to see him refund Terry's hard earned money and he will because I love a good fight, and taking advantage of her grandchild really ticks me off


----------



## egyptiandan

Don't let us hold you back  Go get him Rich 

Danny


----------



## Meg90

This is sickening: http://www.google.com/search?q=sema...fox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&filter=0

All I did was google his user name. Lit up like a Christmas three. SIX google pages about him?

Please say that you can do something about this, Rich.


----------



## richalisoviejo

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll make a deal with Terry, either I get him to refund her money, which I will or IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll refund it myself. And I always keep my word. He will reimburse me one way or another. I'll give him one week!

Here is Mr. Mapes response to the email:

She was told that my bank account is overdue by over a thousand dollars due to someone getting into my account illegally. I was told today to go to the police and file charges against the person responsible for that. So far she has slandered my good name on THREE public websites!!! What do you have to say about that???????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????


Carpe Diem....

I pretty much explained what slander is and Terry you have nothing to worry about. Stating an opion is not slander. Do not respond to any of his emails, if you receive anything just forward it to me and I'll have either myself or another attorney respond.


----------



## jorrow

Rich its a really great thing knowing theres people like you to help out


----------



## Stazz

Absolutely re-donkey-lous. There are so many scammers out there,makes me SO sick !!! I was scammed by buying a bulldog puppy that was non-existent...they even had a WEBSITE, very thorough little ....so & so's  Rich, well done of you helping Terry out !

Terry, do NOT worry, you are not alone, and this person will use EVERY excuse in the BOOK to get you to believe him. No matter WHAT, he owes you a turtle, regardless of the fact that he is Christian or not !!!! These scammers think they are too clever! Mine, I even called (said she was Amercian born & bred,never left the States) and she had some weir dAfrican accent, and I asked her to call me back, she called from a number in INDIA! I asked her to explain herself, she said "Its a calling card" PFFFFT! SO, you paid him the money, you must get your new baby....if he was legit, he would send you the turtle no matter what was happening to his bank account!

I hope it all works out


----------



## richalisoviejo

He sure disconnected his phone number pretty fast. If he has any filed complaints against him he canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t hide.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

egyptiandan said:


> I couldn't find a single thread on James Mapes either Maggie. Can you post a link?
> 
> Danny



My sister told me about it, I haven't looked...


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> egyptiandan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find a single thread on James Mapes either Maggie. Can you post a link?
> 
> Danny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister told me about it, I haven't looked...
Click to expand...


Maggie misunderstood me. I didn't say there were hundreds of complaints against Mapes on the tortoisefauna web site, I said there were hundreds of "bad guy" complaints. The only complaint I could find about Mapes was the one Terryo posted, and she didn't post it in the correct spot.

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings

So sorry everybody...I did misunderstand Yvonne...I apologize...


----------



## richalisoviejo

Here is his latest email. Now he will be losing his Yahoo email account he has all over the web. He knows he now has 4 days to refund the monies. Nice Christian man huh lol.


J Mm to me 
show details 12:39 PM (20 minutes ago) Reply



I have no money until my bank account gets cleared up!!!! Now i am going to spam you.


Carpe Diem....

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m curious how many US postal money orders heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s collected and deposited in his account? If he has itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s no longer a petty crime itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a federal offensive. I hope heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s wearing depends when he reads my latest email


----------



## Yvonne G

That just plain old doesn't make any sense. If I had a problem with my bank account, like he has had, I would open a different account. Do you mean to tell me that this good christian man can't deposit his paycheck because his bank account is in trouble? Your life doesn't go on hold because you've had a problem at the bank. And if he can't deposit his paycheck, what is he doing with the money he's earning? Has he told his employer that he can't receive a paycheck because his bank account is in trouble? There's more wrong with this picture than just a little box turtle.

Yvonne


----------



## terryo

This guy is really scaring me. You don't think all he is saying could be true...do you. I guess I am just a sap. I even sent him my phone number and address. I asked him to have his bank send me a letter and he said " Don't worry..you will get your turtle. lol"
He might just be a nut. I have not written to him since Rich...told me not to. What a mess. 
Well...you guys have been wonderful. I wish there was something I could do for all of you.....bunches of prayers will always be coming your way from us.


----------



## jorrow

None of his story is true it just doent make enough sense to be true and the right actions are being done because if no one gets on him he will do it to many more people. But what am I saying its all ok he is a GOOD Christian man.
But he sound to me more like a POS con artist.... I hope Rich is right and he does crap his pants, but I hope he forgets his depends


----------



## sendie

jorrow said:


> But he sound to me more like a POS con artist.... I hope Rich is right and he does crap his pants, but I hope he forgets his depends



Eggsactly what I was thinking!!


----------



## richalisoviejo

Not one word from him after receiving my last email, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m sure he had to change his draws. This isnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t the first time heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s pulled this stunt. Hopefully it will be his last. 

Terry you have no reason to be afraid you have done nothing wrong. You never slandered him in the slightest. It's your opinion. You have freedom of speech.

Since he has your phone number if you receive any threatening call from this clown call the authorities and report it. All they will do is come out and take a report from you. A man threatening any woman is taken seriously. Even over the phone. 

His whole story is bull.


----------



## terryo

Rich....He sent me this letter tonight...


I am trying to get money to get your baby turtle shipped out to asap maam. I feel very bad about all of this. This is not the way i usually operate. This should have been kept between us and i would have worked this out to your satisfaction. My wife and i really feel horrible about all of this.....Again...i apologize..


james mapes


Carpe Diem....


Maybe you really scared him...or he is just full of it ....again.


----------



## richalisoviejo

Well he finally responded. More BS, like he has a wife that collects SSI. 

All of his responses seem to have been written by a child or a very young uneducated adult. I'll wear him down one way or another. 




> I have no money until my bank account gets cleared up or until my wife finally gets her SSI check mailed to her. I will not deal with you....i will deal with the lady that will be getting her animal.So there.......
> 
> 
> james mapes


----------



## Yvonne G

So there! 

Yvonne


----------



## richalisoviejo

terryo said:


> Rich....He sent me this letter tonight...
> 
> 
> I am trying to get money to get your baby turtle shipped out to asap maam. I feel very bad about all of this. This is not the way i usually operate. This should have been kept between us and i would have worked this out to your satisfaction. My wife and i really feel horrible about all of this.....Again...i apologize..
> 
> 
> james mapes
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem....
> 
> 
> Maybe you really scared him...or he is just full of it ....again.



Terry IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve dealt with many just like him, heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s wearing down and getting the you know what scared out of him, heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll break within 4 days.


----------



## techiegrl

Hi Terry,

It is so sad that you can't trust anyone anymore. I left him a nice little note on his welcome post to do the right thing and send you the turtle he owes you. Keep spreading the word so it doesn't happen to anyone else keep on him Rich


----------



## richalisoviejo

HeÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s crying like a baby tonight. Nothing makes me feel better then seeing a crook in court, get him in front of the judge and watch him bawl like a baby. This man takes money from a ladies grand child and expects me to get off his back? Now heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s overdrawn on his bank account. What happened to the silly line about someone hacking into his account?

Somebody hand this man a tissue. 



> $00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000.....What is YOUR mailing address and I WILL SEND MY OVERDRAWN BANK STATEMENT TO YOU SO YOU SEE HOW WELL OFF FINANCIALLY I AM RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????? LEAVE ME ALONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OMG!!! You've got him against the ropes now! Good deal...I cannot believe an adult actually said "so there". Remember Lily Tomlin when she did that little girl she'd say "so there" and then spit...made me laugh every time...
Yep, this guy is worrying...I wish we could ruin his Internet reputation someway...
Hang in there Terry...and when you get that turtle you make sure it's healthy immediately. I don't trust him to send you a healthy animal...


----------



## Meg90

I don't feel one bit sorry for him either. His ad was ALL OVER the internet. The same couple of babies, and he never made good on his word to Terry. Did he think he was going to get away with it forever?


----------



## richalisoviejo

I wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t trust purchasing anything from him as well. I just want her grand Childs money refunded. HeÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s definitely not a good source to purchase an animal from.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise

Terry I am so sorry that you are going through this. Rich, you have restored some of my faith in people in your kindness to help Terry. I am so glad Matt signed us up to this forum, I feel as I am getting to know all of you and you are all great people. I have had a saying for a long time "I hate people" which is a condenced saying from "I hate stupid, ignorant, mean, abusive, people" and I love when people stand up against the mean & abusive.


----------



## jlyoncc1

Terry - Sorry that you are going through this. I hope you get your money back. Thinking of you.**HUGS**


----------



## richalisoviejo

I doubt IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll hear anything from him until at least noon or later. He was up most of the night trying to IM me on Yahoo trying to convince me heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a good Christian man. His last attempt was 4:30 this morning.


----------



## Isa

Haha, so funny, the guy is going crazy!!!!!! That is really nice of you to help Terry Rich


----------



## Maggie Cummings

richalisoviejo said:


> I doubt IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll hear anything from him until at least noon or later. He was up most of the night trying to IM me on Yahoo trying to convince me heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a good Christian man. His last attempt was 4:30 this morning.



Yes, you really have him scared now...I'm wondering if he's still a member of this forum and is reading what we post?


----------



## richalisoviejo

maggie3fan said:


> richalisoviejo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll hear anything from him until at least noon or later. He was up most of the night trying to IM me on Yahoo trying to convince me heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a good Christian man. His last attempt was 4:30 this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you really have him scared now...I'm wondering if he's still a member of this forum and is reading what we post?
Click to expand...


I doubt it Maggie, with all the emails heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s sent me he hasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t once mentioned the thread about him. I know what heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s up to. All this week heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s been out there trying to scam a turtle out of someone and get it to Terry. He canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t come up with the money because heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s overdrawn on his account for passing NSF checks. Nobody hacked into his account.


----------



## egyptiandan

I agree Rich thats exactly what he's doing. I would definately go for getting the money back and not a box turtle from this guy.

Danny


----------



## Crazy1

Oh, and I guess I should have stated he had listed his ad for the sale of those torts here on our forum and I moved them to the sold section, with a statement about his problem. I also had PMd him about this but got no response from him.


----------



## Yvonne G

It was 3/25 when Terryo heard from Mapes that he was having money trouble, and yet if you look at his ad here on the forum, he joined the forum on 3/26 and posted that he had baby box turtles for sale. I guess if anyone else took the bait he would magically have been able to ship their turtles to them? 

One thing I just thought of: Terry sent her money. That means he actually had the money to ship the turtle. Anyone else who took the bait would have sent the money to ship the turtle. So, why didn't he just ship the turtle? 

In my opinion, he never had any turtles in the first place.

Yvonne


----------



## Laura

Good Christian man.. Wasnt it s 'good church/ sunday school teacher' that just killed that little girl in Tracy Ca and put her body in a suitcase in a pond? MEANS NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!
Just so they can do whatever they want and beg forgiveness.. nope.. doenst fly anymore.
ps.. nothing wrong with church... just dont use IT and GOD to do your dirty business. 
terry, dont take an animal from him at this point... 
This guy is probably hurting like many others $$$. using others to pay his bills, mortgage etc.. still wrong.. he needs to pay for his sins!


----------



## Itort

Terry, you have my support and prayers. The good Christians in my experience don't wear a sign proclaiming "Good Christian", they are honest in their dealing with people. If he had someone accessing his account and stealing money a police report with supporting documents would have replaced the money (FDIC) within a week or two (I recently when through this unpleasent experience and speak with experience). From what I see he is a scam artist and what goes around comes around.


----------



## jorrow

Maybe he'll quit scamming people all together after this, but surely he will atleast make sure they are not a member of the TFO


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I realize this has been a horrible experience for Terry and her grandson, but it sure has kept the forum busy...so Terry...do you see how many people care about you??? There's lots of us who do...


----------



## richalisoviejo

emysemys said:


> In my opinion, he never had any turtles in the first place.
> 
> Yvonne



ThatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s also my belief. 

Who knows how any times heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s done this to other people. I only found two complaints against him similar to TerryÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s, but some people donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t follow through because of embarrassment. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m glad Terry started the thread. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m sure heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s had quite on his mind this week and might think twice about pulling another stunt like this with somebody else.


----------



## terryo

I saw something on u-tube about a little Elk..or some kind of deer...that was attacked by lions and while this was happening it fell into the water and now crocodiles were getting it...all of a sudden the whole herd of elk's....or whatever they were....came to it's rescue. They chased away the crock's and the lions. That's how I feel. All you guys have been wonderful to me. I just can't believe this ......I probably won't ever get the money or the turtle, but I just feel so ....I don't know what to say...loved. Thank you all so much. And after all this I am sure his name is mud and no one will ever buy from him again.


----------



## jorrow

terryo said:


> I saw something on u-tube about a little Elk..or some kind of deer...that was attacked by lions and while this was happening it fell into the water and now crocodiles were getting it...all of a sudden the whole herd of elk's....or whatever they were....came to it's rescue. They chased away the crock's and the lions. That's how I feel. All you guys have been wonderful to me. I just can't believe this ......I probably won't ever get the money or the turtle, but I just feel so ....I don't know what to say...loved. Thank you all so much. And after all this I am sure his name is mud and no one will ever buy from him again.



* Water Buffalo *


----------



## BigBiscuit

I have seen that video too. It is called "Battle At Kruger"

Although I haven't been an active participant in the fight, I am pulling for you Terry.


----------



## richalisoviejo

terryo said:


> I saw something on u-tube about a little Elk..or some kind of deer...that was attacked by lions and while this was happening it fell into the water and now crocodiles were getting it...all of a sudden the whole herd of elk's....or whatever they were....came to it's rescue. They chased away the crock's and the lions. That's how I feel. All you guys have been wonderful to me. I just can't believe this ......I probably won't ever get the money or the turtle, but I just feel so ....I don't know what to say...loved. Thank you all so much. And after all this I am sure his name is mud and no one will ever buy from him again.



Oh you will. I always keep my word. This guy is broke and trying to scam a turtle out of someone else. Your grandchild will get his money back from me as I promised. I already know where to send it.

Terry was that you I just called? I thought I found your number, I thought maybe it was you and just said it wasn't because of this clown.


----------



## egyptiandan

They were Cape buffalo  Water buffalo are found in Southeast Asia Josh 

Danny


----------



## terryo

Rich, I can't believe you called me. That was so great. The first time you called I though it was a wrong number....you have that little Cal. twang...lol
Don't you dare send me any money...I'm not kidding. You have done plenty for me already.


----------



## jorrow

egyptiandan said:


> They were Cape buffalo  Water buffalo are found in Southeast Asia Josh
> 
> Danny



Man i should of just stuck with saying buffalo to make sure i was right lol  Danny to the rescue


----------



## richalisoviejo

Well he received his certified letter yesterday. He hasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t called me or sent an email since. 

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m still not going to leave him alone until he finds a way of returning the Childs money. 

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m a stubborn SOB


----------



## richalisoviejo

Boy is he asking for it now. Still up to his same old tricks. Trying to get other person to send him money for turtles.


----------



## Candy

He's obviously been doing this for a while. Go get him Rich. Candy


----------



## richalisoviejo

Candy said:


> He's obviously been doing this for a while. Go get him Rich. Candy



Oh believe me Candy, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m an SOB when it comes to guys like this and now I find out today heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s right back at it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

What do you mean he's right back at it? Is he advertising turtles for sale? Is there anything I can do to help? I'd be glad to post nasty letters about him if you want. I wouldn't be afraid at all of slandering his good Christian name. Just tell me where to do it...and I'm there...I have never been afraid of doing stuff like that...


----------



## richalisoviejo

Yep, received an email from someone today:

From: 
To: J Mm <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, April 17, 2009 5:51:34 PM
Subject: Re: baby boxies!  !


James-

Oh! that's great! I'll take two then, so that is.....200$ even with shipping? Since the weather has been so nice up in WI, do you think you could ship them next week without a problem, if I sent the money on monday? Do you want to do half now, half after I recieve them? Or what?

PLEASE let me know, I am just so happy that I finally found someone selling two babies so I can have myself a little family of turtles!

Thanks!
--- On Fri, 4/17/09, J Mm <[email protected]> wrote:



From: J Mm <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: baby boxies!  !
To: 
Date: Friday, April 17, 2009, 4:45 PM


Yes i still have some left.... 

james mapes
2009 Imola Avenue #15
Napa, CA 94559

Carpe Diem....

http://www.greenworkscleaners.com/

I removed the ladies email address heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s trying to sell to, sheÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s fully aware of what heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s up to. She won't be sending him any money 

I believe he has been reading the thead, someone has been trying to log into my account, las time I tried logging in it said too many attemps with the wrong password, something to that effect. If anyone knows of sites that sells turtles you might want to check into them and look for his name. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll be out most of the day today.


----------



## terryo

OMG!! I can't believe it. AND....he is using his own name too...didn't even bother to change it. I think he is just sick.


----------



## richalisoviejo

terryo said:


> OMG!! I can't believe it. AND....he is using his own name too...didn't even bother to change it. I think he is just sick.



That he is, or he's trying to come up with your money one way or another 

I'll check back later today.


----------



## Candy

Where do you guys get all this information from (his listings, his address)? I can't believe how much information you've got on him. Terryo sorry this happened to you and your grandson. Sorry Napa is quite a distance from me or I would go knock on his door for you.  Candy


----------



## richalisoviejo

Monday morning heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll have someone knocking on his door. 

If you read some of the emails IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve received you would be convinced heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s not playing with a full deck thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s for sure, heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s one short of a six-pack.

If it werenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t for TerryÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s thread he would have scammed this lady out of $200.00.

He read this thread alread and quickly sent me an email.




> I do not understand what "the crime" is....I will send...by certified mail...Terrys $100 to her when my wife gets her LATE SSI check. I am trying to sell turtles...not TORTOISES....so i can send her her money quicker if it works out that way. This is not the way my wife & I usually operate. Even if you file charges...she WILL STILL GET HER MONEY ONLY AS QUICK AS I CAN GET IT TO HER. I am not a business.....I am an individual....
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem....


----------



## Itort

Interesting note. I saw in an earlier thread he was asking for Mexican box turtles. These guys have been protected in Mexico since about 1990 I believe. Saw this ad and thought he was either ignorant or shady, now I it was the later.


----------



## Candy

I really think that the police should get involved somehow with this man. I know that it is illegal to scam on the internet. What would it take to get the police involved? I mean in the last three weeks he could have collected $300.00 dollars from unsuspecting people. Think of how many people he has already done this to. It seems to me you could print out all of the emails and take them to the police station they do have a department that deals in internet crimes. Maybe they could set him up by posing as a buyer and then get him that way. Just a thought. Candy


----------



## Laura

How about the people he is buying from? Is he paying them!!? Or does he want the animals first before he pays since he knows there are scammers out there!


----------



## richalisoviejo

Laura said:


> How about the people he is buying from? Is he paying them!!? Or does he want the animals first before he pays since he knows there are scammers out there!




Most likely that's where his NSF check came from. He's a good scammer.


----------



## richalisoviejo

Don't give up yet Terry, he's breaking tonight.

His latest email;


My wife was told by the SSA that it will most likely get here on monday OR tuesday. I will overnight to her door by certified mail so that she can show you that she recieved it as promised.. That is the best that i can do. I want to resolve this disaster as much as you and "Blank: doe's.


Carpe Diem....


He posted your last name, I deleted it. BTW he;s talking about sending you the money, not the turtle.


----------



## Candy

I didn't think those offices were open on weekends so I wonder when she talked to them. Candy


----------



## richalisoviejo

Candy said:


> I didn't think those offices were open on weekends so I wonder when she talked to them. Candy



She didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t, heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s just scared now because of who will be knocking on his door Monday.


----------



## Stazz

This is like a movie !!!!! GO RICH GO RICH !!!!!!! Dnt feel bad at ALL Terry, trust me, now with this guys latest posts, you can TELL he's a scammer !


----------



## bettinge

Your right, it does feel like a movie, I check in each day for the latest episode. I just hope it has the typical and predictable ending.........the bad guy gets caught!


----------



## Stazz

Yeah touche' Betts ! I hope the same!


----------



## terryo

This is his new signature:
Vulneratus, non victus....which means Wounded not conquered AND he sent me a PM with a little man holding a gun. AND he sent me a big long letter about the ability of chelonians to survive for a long period without food and water.....What this all means to me is that we are dealing with a dangerous nut. 
Rich...you have been great. And everyone else is so supportive here. Thank you.


----------



## bettinge

I've long lived by the saying "Every dog has its day". This idiot WILL get his day, that is for certain.


----------



## Itort

terryo said:


> This is his new signature:
> Vulneratus, non victus....which means Wounded not conquered AND he sent me a PM with a little man holding a gun. AND he sent me a big long letter about the ability of chelonians to survive for a long period without food and water.....What this all means to me is that we are dealing with a dangerous nut.
> Rich...you have been great. And everyone else is so supportive here. Thank you.


This sounds like a threat. I think he is elevating above his level of reason. Is this Federal now?


----------



## richalisoviejo

Itort said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is his new signature:
> Vulneratus, non victus....which means Wounded not conquered AND he sent me a PM with a little man holding a gun. AND he sent me a big long letter about the ability of chelonians to survive for a long period without food and water.....What this all means to me is that we are dealing with a dangerous nut.
> Rich...you have been great. And everyone else is so supportive here. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like a threat. I think he is elevating above his level of reason. Is this Federal now?
Click to expand...


It would be classified under State law. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve had the same emails with the picture of the man and the gun, itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s definitely a threat. Section 422 of the California Penal Code makes it illegal to make criminal threats. A criminal threat under California law is a threat of immediate harm made to another person when the defendant intends to, and does, cause fear in the person threatened. And that is what he has done to Terry, myself and who knows who else. Hopefully another person reading this thread will come forward like the lady he tried to scam out of $200.00.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Have you (Rich and Terry) reported any of this to the police? I really think you need to, if for no other reason that it is on record. Please get the police involved...while it may feel like a movie it is real life, and this guy could be a dangerous nut...


----------



## richalisoviejo

maggie3fan said:


> Have you (Rich and Terry) reported any of this to the police? I really think you need to, if for no other reason that it is on record. Please get the police involved...while it may feel like a movie it is real life, and this guy could be a dangerous nut...



They will be at his door first thing Monday morning. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve been putting together a collection of emails heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s sent me and the emails Terry forwarded to me. He defiantly could be dangerous especially when heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s backed against the wall. I wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t recommend anyone responding to any of his emails. Just forward them on over.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

richalisoviejo said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you (Rich and Terry) reported any of this to the police? I really think you need to, if for no other reason that it is on record. Please get the police involved...while it may feel like a movie it is real life, and this guy could be a dangerous nut...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be at his door first thing Monday morning. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve been putting together a collection of emails heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s sent me and the emails Terry forwarded to me. He defiantly could be dangerous especially when heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s backed against the wall. I wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t recommend anyone responding to any of his emails. Just forward them on over.
Click to expand...


Thanks Rich, I appreciate what you are doing for Terry...


----------



## egyptiandan

I'm sorry he did that Terry  and the B*****d has now been permanently banned from the forum. No more PMing or posting, ever. I'll be looking to see that he doesn't sign up under a new name. 

Danny


----------



## BigBiscuit

This situation reminds me of a story I read online a long time ago.

It is about a guy who was getting scammed, but people online united, and they scammed the scammer.

It might be a long read, but it is hilarious. Here is the link:

http://www.zug.com/pranks/powerbook/


----------



## Itort

richalisoviejo said:


> Itort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terryo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is his new signature:
> Vulneratus, non victus....which means Wounded not conquered AND he sent me a PM with a little man holding a gun. AND he sent me a big long letter about the ability of chelonians to survive for a long period without food and water.....What this all means to me is that we are dealing with a dangerous nut.
> Rich...you have been great. And everyone else is so supportive here. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like a threat. I think he is elevating above his level of reason. Is this Federal now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be classified under State law. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve had the same emails with the picture of the man and the gun, itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s definitely a threat. Section 422 of the California Penal Code makes it illegal to make criminal threats. A criminal threat under California law is a threat of immediate harm made to another person when the defendant intends to, and does, cause fear in the person threatened. And that is what he has done to Terry, myself and who knows who else. Hopefully another person reading this thread will come forward like the lady he tried to scam out of $200.00.
Click to expand...

I was wondering because because the PM was sent from California to New York.


----------



## jorrow

This guy just doesnt quit, I really dont get it. I'm sure he has a $100 why would he just not give it up to get Rich off his back. I mean it cant be a male pride thing because what pride could he have had to begin with scamming people and their family. I just dont get it??????


----------



## Stazz

WOAH this is hectic - he is indeed a psycho, definitely not a movie. Its scary to know these kinds of people are out there.
Nick, Tallula and I are behind you all the way with our African power & prayer !!!!!!!


----------



## richalisoviejo

Itort said:


> richalisoviejo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itort said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terryo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is his new signature:
> Vulneratus, non victus....which means Wounded not conquered AND he sent me a PM with a little man holding a gun. AND he sent me a big long letter about the ability of chelonians to survive for a long period without food and water.....What this all means to me is that we are dealing with a dangerous nut.
> Rich...you have been great. And everyone else is so supportive here. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like a threat. I think he is elevating above his level of reason. Is this Federal now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be classified under State law. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve had the same emails with the picture of the man and the gun, itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s definitely a threat. Section 422 of the California Penal Code makes it illegal to make criminal threats. A criminal threat under California law is a threat of immediate harm made to another person when the defendant intends to, and does, cause fear in the person threatened. And that is what he has done to Terry, myself and who knows who else. Hopefully another person reading this thread will come forward like the lady he tried to scam out of $200.00.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering because because the PM was sent from California to New York.
Click to expand...


It could possible be a federal offence Larry, heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s using means of interstate commerce to threaten people. But I have a feeling we would be have a quicker response at the state level. Just from past experiences from these type of crimes.


----------



## Yvonne G

BigBiscuit said:


> This situation reminds me of a story I read online a long time ago.
> 
> It is about a guy who was getting scammed, but people online united, and they scammed the scammer.
> 
> It might be a long read, but it is hilarious. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.zug.com/pranks/powerbook/



It took quite a while to read, but was hilarious! Thanks for the link.

Yvonne


----------



## richalisoviejo

This clown has emailed me over 280 times. ThatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s 280 nails in his coffin .

There is something strange about these emails, they are not all from the same person, there are at least three different people using that account sending me emails from three different IP addresses. The style of writing is different from each email.


----------



## galvinkaos

Wow. I have missed the drama. Terry I hope it all works out for you and you can get your grandson a tortoise/turtle. I am sure someone here can help you find a safe source. Rich thanks for everything you are doing for Terry and all the SOB's victims. I love to see a bulldog at work and I hate to see people taken advantage of. 

Dawna


----------



## richalisoviejo

We have enough emails from this guy to nail him. I wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t advise anyone to open an email sent from his account. Today my virus protection blocked his last four attempts to email me. He has been trying to send some type of virus via his emails. Receive anything from anyone you don't know just delete it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I posted a warnings about him on other lists I am on and lordy...you should read the email that good 'christian' man posted...my oh my! So the owner of the list banned him...too kewl!Some months ago he tried to rip her off the price of a book. So she kept on him and finally got the book, then last month he had the balls to email her to ask if she had any Russians for sale. Can you just imagine??? 
I really thought I get more responses then I have...there's several thousand people on those lists, and I only hear from 1? That just ain't right...I thought I would be more help then that...Oh well, Terry's grandson will get his turtle and that's what counts...


----------



## richalisoviejo

maggie3fan said:


> I posted a warnings about him on other lists I am on and lordy...you should read the email that good 'christian' man posted...my oh my! So the owner of the list banned him...too kewl!Some months ago he tried to rip her off the price of a book. So she kept on him and finally got the book, then last month he had the balls to email her to ask if she had any Russians for sale. Can you just imagine???
> I really thought I get more responses then I have...there's several thousand people on those lists, and I only hear from 1? That just ain't right...I thought I would be more help then that...Oh well, Terry's grandson will get his turtle and that's what counts...



If you ever purchase anything off the internet use your credit card, if you donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t take possession of the merchandise then merchant services have to refund your money. 

I hope he gets his turtle as well and I will make sure Terry is refunded her money, even if itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ from me. If he gets a turtle elsewhere he can use the funds to purchase what he needs for the turtle.


----------



## Stazz

Yes this link is crazy funny!! But I do wonder what happened to Jeff?!?!?!





emysemys said:


> BigBiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> This situation reminds me of a story I read online a long time ago.
> 
> It is about a guy who was getting scammed, but people online united, and they scammed the scammer.
> 
> It might be a long read, but it is hilarious. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.zug.com/pranks/powerbook/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took quite a while to read, but was hilarious! Thanks for the link.
> 
> Yvonne
Click to expand...


----------



## Isa

OMG!!! I just came back yesterday night from a little vacation in the US (I left friday morning) now I just can't beleive it, this guy is a psycho. I am glad the police is aware of all that, that guy is crazy!!! Rich, you are doing a really great job and Terry, I am happy for you and your great son since it looks like the idiot guy will pay you back


----------



## richalisoviejo

HeÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s been reported. The City of Napa police will be sending someone out today, then contact me for copies of his threatening emails IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve collected. 

HeÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s pretty much a nut cracker, received one email today that was blocked but the title of the email simply said KNOCK KNOCK, I guess heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s expecting the knock on his door today. lol.


----------



## Stazz

WOW Rich Well done !!!!!!!! I can't wait to hear what happens to this nutcase !
I know where to come when I need a lawyer 



richalisoviejo said:


> HeÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s been reported. The City of Napa police will be sending someone out today, then contact me for copies of his threatening emails IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve collected.
> 
> HeÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s pretty much a nut cracker, received one email today that was blocked but the title of the email simply said KNOCK KNOCK, I guess heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s expecting the knock on his door today. lol.


----------



## ArkansasKelly

I am so sorry to hear about all this Terry. Looks like I need to get on here more often. Thank you Rich for all you are doing. I have had a similar situation here, but not with a turtle. This is involving my MIL, a contractor and $40,000. People can really suck!

Best of luck

ARKelly


----------



## richalisoviejo

There is a Napa Valley Police on his case. This man lives in a low income housing project, the officer probably said he doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t have any money but anyone who has been a victim of this man needs to come forward, I have the officers phone number so it's better to send me an email through [email protected] and IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll forward you the officer contact information. All he needs it to hear from any victim before he pays a visit to Mr. Mapes.

DonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t be afraid to come forward. You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## richalisoviejo

Disregard my last post, just spoke again with the officer, He has the information he needs just from me. He will contact me later today with an update.


----------



## richalisoviejo

Here is what we have on Mr. Mapes. No prior convictions, just two complaints filed against him but the victims decided not to press charges. He is an older man living with his wife on SSI in a low income housing complex. 

They are not going to press any charges against him for the harassing emails showing the man holding the gun, according to Officer Wesner the photos without a written threat wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t be enough for the DA to press charges, after taking into consideration of the mans age and mental capacity. In order for myself to act on behalf of one of the victims I would have to have papers drawn up representing them. 

If he wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t 400 miles away from me there would be more I can do. I just may set up an email account and purchase one of his turtles. Then I can nail him myself. 

I wish Terry would accept the deal I made with her, I would be more then happy to have her grandsonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s money sent to her.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

You mean this is done? I am sitting here screaming in anger. Nothing is going to happen to him for ripping Terry off? What he did is acceptable? I'll do it...I'll try to buy something off him...I just can't see the police letting this go. You have proof he ripped Terry off...you may not have much proof of him threatening you, but he did use the mail to steal. Between this and Beakless's necropsy today sucks!


----------



## terryo

Rich...you have done more that any one could expect from a close, close friend. You don't even know me and you have championed me all this way. I would never accept money from you. I am the one that should be paying you for all you have done for me. There are no words that could ever express my gratitude to you and everyone on this forum. It was an expensive lesson well learned.


----------



## richalisoviejo

If you try to purchase something off him and he doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t come through you would be a witness, but it being a petty crime and his mental capacity it would most likely be thrown out of court. This man showed the officers his medical records and the mediations he takes on a daily basis. Most likely Maggie you would lose your money.

After today I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t believe it will go on, heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s going to think good and hard before he tries this again with somebody else. 

And Terry I do have your address, so donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t be surprised if your little grandson receives a visa gift card to help take care of his turtle, you canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t return the gift card lol.

Believe me it would make my whole month to send it to him and let him know not everyone is out to steal his money.


----------



## BigBiscuit

I am not trying to be really mean, but when you say his "mental condition," do you mean he is mentally retarded or something?


----------



## richalisoviejo

BigBiscuit said:


> I am not trying to be really mean, but when you say his "mental condition," do you mean he is mentally retarded or something?



HeÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s in the early stages of Alztimers. He showed his medications to the two officers that showed up to his door. Both he and his wife are in SSI, most likely heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s not making it financially every month and this is his way of makings ends meet. DoesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t make it right but hard case to press without witnessÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s coming forward.

I know Terry lives in another state, which would be difficult and not worth it for her to pursue it further. According to the officer I spoke with his wife had no idea what he had been up to. 

If anyone else he scammed comes forward, here is the officerÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s name and number. He doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t mind it being posted. He is aware of the forum.

Officer Jim Wesner 707-312-1817


----------



## Candy

I found a post from Patman who was selling Three Toed Turtles around 3-28-09. Maybe we could go together and get Terryo's grandson one of those. I'm in if anyone would be interested. Here's a copy of the thread. Candy

Threaded Mode | Linear Mode 2008 CB 3 Toed Box Turtle Babies 

03-28-2009, 09:57 AM Post: #1 
PATMAN 
Member

Posts: 208
Joined: Sep 2007 
Reputation: 0 

2008 CB 3 Toed Box Turtle Babies 
Hi,

I have some cute CB 2008 three toed box turtles for sale pictured below. 

They are all healthy, active, and currently eat mostly live foods such as small meal worms, wax worms, crickets, & cut up earth worms, some are starting to eat Reptomin & Mazuri pelleted food.

They are $60 EACH or $55 EACH if you buy 2 or more. Shipping is $50 overnight by FEDEX. 

Please feel free to email me with any questions. 

Serious inquires only. 

USA sales only. Please know your local laws.

I ACCEPT PAYPAL or POSTAL MONEY ORDER SENT PRIORITY MAIL ONLY. 
Email me at [email protected] 

My web site:
http://www.freewebs.com/cbboxies/


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Rich, please don't think that I am not grateful for everything you have done for Terry...I totally appreciate you...I don't know any other lawyer who would have don[/i]e so much pro bono. I guess I'm naive in thinking that ALL crimes once proved are punishable and are punished, and the way this guys colors came out I thought he would at least be fined...
No, I won't mess with Mr. Mapes at the risk of losing any money...but that won't stop me from spreading the word about him across the Internet.
You are thinking this scared him and he won't do it again...I think he will now think he CAN do it again and get away with it...


----------



## terryo

I just got this letter from him:

After sitting at the SSA office for an hour and a half....we managed to get my wifes very late SSI check. It is too late to do it now but in the morning we are going and sending Theresas money to her by postal money order AND overnighting it by certified mail. She will have it on WEDNESDAY FOR SURE......


Carpe Diem....

For some reason I still have trust in people....maybe he is telling the truth, especially now that his wife knows what is going on. We'll see.

Anyway Yvonne has most generously said she will send us a little Eastern Boxie. It is supposed to come on Wed. We are really excited and I will post loads of pictures when it comes. Thank you Yvonne.
And thank you Danny for your generous offer too.
I just can't get over the people on this forum.



Candy said:


> I found a post from Patman who was selling Three Toed Turtles around 3-28-09. Maybe we could go together and get Terryo's grandson one of those. I'm in if anyone would be interested. Here's a copy of the thread. Candy
> 
> Threaded Mode | Linear Mode 2008 CB 3 Toed Box Turtle Babies
> 
> 03-28-2009, 09:57 AM Post: #1
> PATMAN
> Member
> 
> Posts: 208
> Joined: Sep 2007
> Reputation: 0
> 
> 2008 CB 3 Toed Box Turtle Babies
> Hi,
> 
> I have some cute CB 2008 three toed box turtles for sale pictured below.
> 
> They are all healthy, active, and currently eat mostly live foods such as small meal worms, wax worms, crickets, & cut up earth worms, some are starting to eat Reptomin & Mazuri pelleted food.
> 
> They are $60 EACH or $55 EACH if you buy 2 or more. Shipping is $50 overnight by FEDEX.
> 
> Please feel free to email me with any questions.
> 
> Serious inquires only.
> 
> USA sales only. Please know your local laws.
> 
> I ACCEPT PAYPAL or POSTAL MONEY ORDER SENT PRIORITY MAIL ONLY.
> Email me at [email protected]
> 
> My web site:
> http://www.freewebs.com/cbboxies/




Wow! Thank you so much Candy, but Yvonne is send us one. wow...you guys are something......


----------



## richalisoviejo

terryo said:


> I just got this letter from him:
> 
> After sitting at the SSA office for an hour and a half....we managed to get my wifes very late SSI check. It is too late to do it now but in the morning we are going and sending Theresas money to her by postal money order AND overnighting it by certified mail. She will have it on WEDNESDAY FOR SURE......
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem....
> 
> For some reason I still have trust in people....maybe he is telling the truth, especially now that his wife knows what is going on. We'll see.
> 
> Anyway Yvonne has most generously said she will send us a little Eastern Boxie. It is supposed to come on Wed. We are really excited and I will post loads of pictures when it comes. Thank you Yvonne.
> And thank you Danny for your generous offer too.
> I just can't get over the people on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a post from Patman who was selling Three Toed Turtles around 3-28-09. Maybe we could go together and get Terryo's grandson one of those. I'm in if anyone would be interested. Here's a copy of the thread. Candy
> 
> Threaded Mode | Linear Mode 2008 CB 3 Toed Box Turtle Babies
> 
> 03-28-2009, 09:57 AM Post: #1
> PATMAN
> Member
> 
> Posts: 208
> Joined: Sep 2007
> Reputation: 0
> 
> 2008 CB 3 Toed Box Turtle Babies
> Hi,
> 
> I have some cute CB 2008 three toed box turtles for sale pictured below.
> 
> They are all healthy, active, and currently eat mostly live foods such as small meal worms, wax worms, crickets, & cut up earth worms, some are starting to eat Reptomin & Mazuri pelleted food.
> 
> They are $60 EACH or $55 EACH if you buy 2 or more. Shipping is $50 overnight by FEDEX.
> 
> Please feel free to email me with any questions.
> 
> Serious inquires only.
> 
> USA sales only. Please know your local laws.
> 
> I ACCEPT PAYPAL or POSTAL MONEY ORDER SENT PRIORITY MAIL ONLY.
> Email me at [email protected]
> 
> My web site:
> http://www.freewebs.com/cbboxies/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Thank you so much Candy, but Yvonne is send us one. wow...you guys are something......
Click to expand...



I just forwarded you the same email, he sent it to me as well. 

Well if heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s in the early stages of Alzheimer that sure explains the majority of his emails to Terry and myself. I knew something wasn't right with this man.

And Terry if you get the turtle I'm still sending the Visa gift card, let your grandson use it to purchase items for his new turtle 



maggie3fan said:


> Rich, please don't think that I am not grateful for everything you have done for Terry...I totally appreciate you...I don't know any other lawyer who would have don[/i]e so much pro bono. I guess I'm naive in thinking that ALL crimes once proved are punishable and are punished, and the way this guys colors came out I thought he would at least be fined...
> No, I won't mess with Mr. Mapes at the risk of losing any money...but that won't stop me from spreading the word about him across the Internet.
> You are thinking this scared him and he won't do it again...I think he will now think he CAN do it again and get away with it...



Thank you Maggie, I have soft spot for children and when this little boy worked and saved his money to get a turtle only to be scammed that really ticked me off. 

I work on many child civil cases;

My most remembered was the 45-year-old man who raped a 15-year-old girl. The jury acquitted him in his criminal trail. I on behalf of the girlÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s family filed a civil suit, won and took him for every cent he had, to the 450K equity he had in his home, his two cars and he will be sending a check to this girl for the next 20 years. 

He bawled like a baby then had the nerve to ask me where is he now supposed to live. My response was he can live in the gutter where he belongs.


----------



## jlyoncc1

Although this was a really horrible thing to have to go through, it shows that there are still people that care about other people without knowing them face to face. It sounds as though everything will be working out in the end. It's nice to know we are in a group that cares about each other! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Isa

Rich, you did an amazing job, it was really nice of you. Terry, I really hope he will send you back you money.


----------



## Laura

He might not know better to stop... he doenst know what he is doing. Hopefully his wife can watch over him better.. 
Glad this is working out ok.. and heck.. maybe it will help him too..


----------



## galvinkaos

If he had the comprehension to show meds and say he has alzheimer's, that is a scam too. I get the feeling this guy and his wife are both scam/con artists, who have their routine down. I known several SSI recipients who should be working and several who have applied who cannot work but were denied. I say if you see him online anywhere post a warning and shut them down. If his extra income of scamming innocent people is cut off then we have done a service to the good people.

Dawna


----------



## jorrow

galvinkaos said:


> If he had the comprehension to show meds and say he has alzheimer's, that is a scam too. I get the feeling this guy and his wife are both scam/con artists, who have their routine down. I known several SSI recipients who should be working and several who have applied who cannot work but were denied. I say if you see him online anywhere post a warning and shut them down. If his extra income of scamming innocent people is cut off then we have done a service to the good people.
> 
> Dawna



I agree that if he were stable enough to show his meds and explain his condition, that it was all part of the scam. My Grandpa and Granny both have alzheimer's and never would their lack of memory lead to them doing something like this. Its not like the alzheimer's makes him do bad things. What a CROCK


----------



## Itort

I agree with Josh, it"s all part of the scam but what are police to do ? He skated this time but with wife's knowledge of this, what is the excuse next time? Perhaps limiting or prohibiting internet use is the answer.


----------



## richalisoviejo

If it happens again a witness has to come forward, the person who was actually scammed. So if anyone hears of him scamming someone else have the person call the OfficerÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s number I listed above.

I have a feeling his illness did have something to do with it, this man had two personalities, one minute he was nice and within ten minutes his whole demeanor changed, and his emails made no sense at all. I believe Terry can vouch for that as well. Unless like others have said the wife was aware and she was sending a few of those emails. If he was sick why would she leave him to take care of the finances? She must have known money was coming from some other source other then SSI.


----------



## jorrow

just a personal opinion, but i think its all BS. Speaking from alot of personal experience with that illness. I'm tempted to let him scam me just to nail him and his wife. People dont deserve to worry everytime they purchase off the net.


----------



## richalisoviejo

Very true Josh. I wish Terry was in Ca, he would have been nailed that day. But I understand her situation.

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d love to see him try this scam with someone here in Ca that can file a complaint. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m still not convinced hie wife didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know what was going on.


----------



## terryo

I sent you his last letter Rich. He gave me a tracking number and said that he sent a Postal money order and I should be home on Thurs. to sign for it. He was very apologetic and signed it...The Mapes. So we will find out by Thurs. You are right, unless his wife wrote some of his letters, he definitely seemed like he had two personalities. Sometimes he made you feel bad for him and other times you hated him. Sometimes I felt he was just a confused old man, and other times you thought he was a young kid trying to scam you.


----------



## Candy

Could possibly be an alcoholic. Candy


----------



## BigBiscuit

terryo said:


> I sent you his last letter Rich. He gave me a tracking number and said that he sent a Postal money order and I should be home on Thurs. to sign for it. He was very apologetic and signed it...The Mapes. So we will find out by Thurs. You are right, unless his wife wrote some of his letters, he definitely seemed like he had two personalities. Sometimes he made you feel bad for him and other times you hated him. Sometimes I felt he was just a confused old man, and other times you thought he was a young kid trying to scam you.



Have you heard the poem:

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
I'm a schizophrenic,
and so am I.


----------



## Stazz

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH EVAN !!!! I love that ! My grandmother is actually schizophrenic - no jokes, but even SHE jokes about it !!!


----------



## richalisoviejo

terryo said:


> I sent you his last letter Rich. He gave me a tracking number and said that he sent a Postal money order and I should be home on Thurs. to sign for it. He was very apologetic and signed it...The Mapes. So we will find out by Thurs. You are right, unless his wife wrote some of his letters, he definitely seemed like he had two personalities. Sometimes he made you feel bad for him and other times you hated him. Sometimes I felt he was just a confused old man, and other times you thought he was a young kid trying to scam you.



Terry let me now if you actually get the money order, if you do IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll use the visa gift card for happy hour this weekend lol.


----------



## terryo

No matter what happens....use it for happy hour. We got our little boxie from Yvonne this morning and are very happy. I want to take a picture of Tim holding this little baby, but I have to ask his Mother first. He named it Chewbacca...and we are going to call him Chewey for short. You all know who that is...don't you?
Thank you Yvonne...Here's Chewey:


----------



## galvinkaos

Terry, my hubby is so funny. He looked at the pics and asked me where you lived that you were taking pics of the turtle in the rainforest. LOL. I explained that was chewey's tort table. We have DT so he did understand higher humidity torts and tables.

Dawna


----------



## Yvonne G

You are very welcome, Terry. I was happy to be able to do it. I love your box turtle set-up. And Chewy looks very happy in it. Here at my house, they stay hidden all the time. Next time I think about it, I'll take a picture of Chewy's dad so you can see his big buggy eyes.

Yvonne


----------



## terryo

Tim came home from school and I told him we would take Chewy out just for two pictures.


----------



## bettinge

Tim came home from school and I told him we would take Chewy out just for two pictures.



Gotta love his smile! Looks like we have the next generation tort lover.


----------



## Isa

Tim looks very happy and very proud with Chewy.


----------



## richalisoviejo

His smile makes it all worthwhile. That was very kind of Yvonne. 

Terry I hope he or she keeps their promise and you are refunded your money tomorrow. Keep us posted


----------



## terryo

I will Rich...have fun at Happy hour and have one for me!


----------



## richalisoviejo

terryo said:


> I will Rich...have fun at Happy hour and have one for me!



Just one? I usually go with a few friends, so will have a toast to your little grandson and his new pet


----------



## Itort

This is one happy boy. Yvonne and Rich you are angels. Terry buy that boy a case of pop before your happy hour.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OMG! That kid is simply thrilled...I am so glad it turned out good for him...thanks Yvonne for doing that for him...


----------



## Yvonne G

terryo said:


> Tim came home from school and I told him we would take Chewy out just for two pictures.



Well, that great big smile makes it all worth while. I feel like a proud Grama!!

Yvonne


----------



## Candy

Dreams really do come true as long as you keep on believing. What a happy ending this had. Rich and Yvonne what beautiful people you are to help a little boy be able to believe again. Terryo what a handsome grandson you have with such a beautiful smile. I've got to tell you that logging in everyday just to see what happens next was well worth it when today I logged in and there was Terry's grandson holding his dream in his hands. When I saw his picture I had to call my husband in to show him the outcome of this thread he too had a smile on his face.


----------



## terryo

Well Candy, tomorrow should be the REAL ending. According to "our man" he is sent the money and even gave me a tracking number. It should come tomorrow before 3. Rich deserves a fun happy hour for all he did for me and Tim. I will let you know tomorrow.............
I told Yvonne that this morning Tim told me his heart was pounding. (meaning he was so excited about the baby). lol


----------



## richalisoviejo

terryo said:


> Well Candy, tomorrow should be the REAL ending. According to "our man" he is sent the money and even gave me a tracking number. It should come tomorrow before 3. Rich deserves a fun happy hour for all he did for me and Tim. I will let you know tomorrow.............
> I told Yvonne that this morning Tim told me his heart was pounding. (meaning he was so excited about the baby). lol



Oh I will. I plan on going to OpahÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s here in Aliso Viejo and have one of their key lime pie martinis. Maybe two. :shy:


----------



## Candy

Gosh Rich that sounds really good. Have one for me, but don't drive O.K.? I know you know this, but I just had to say it sorry.  Candy


----------



## richalisoviejo

Candy said:


> Gosh Rich that sounds really good. Have one for me, but don't drive O.K.? I know you know this, but I just had to say it sorry.  Candy


Oh we never drive; in fact the taxis know our address by now :shy:. You havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t had a good martini until you have tried a key lime pie from OpahÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s. I found the recipe and tried to make one for a friend but it just wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t the same.


----------



## Crazy1

Terry that smile tells it all He is just bubbling over with delight and love for his little Chewy. I am so happy for him and you and hope this makes the hurt a little easier. It does my heart good to know we have people like you all on the form here that rallied around Terry and her grandson. Yvonne and Rich you are true heros in my mind. As well as you are Terry for the care and love of your Grandson. Hugs to you all.


----------



## terryo

I RECEIVED THE POSTAL MONEY ORDER TODAY!! James Mapes sent me the $100 refund. I just want to say THANK YOU to all you guys ..Danny, thank you for your offer, Yvonne, for that wonderful "bug-eyed" baby and Rich....I think it was you who really got to him. And for everyone on here who gave me support. I feel like I won the academy award or something...
I am starting to think ...just maybe...that he was just a sick old man who didn't remember much...I don't know ...I am just trying to find the good in him. You should see his handwriting...very old fashioned and shaky. 
Anyway, Rich...go to Happy Hour and have one for me.


----------



## galvinkaos

Hurray, I am glad it worked it. 

Dawna


----------



## Isa

OMG Terry, I am so happy that you finally received it!! That's very good news .


----------



## richalisoviejo

Good for you Terry. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m happy for you and your grandson. 

And I still donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t feel bad about being mean and nasty to him. I guess IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m just a mean and nasty old man myself.


----------



## Candy

Old man Rich? You don't look that old in your picture to me. Candy


----------



## richalisoviejo

Candy said:


> Old man Rich? You don't look that old in your picture to me. Candy


IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m not but some days really take a toll on you no matter how young you are, today was one of those days. Thank god there's no court tomorrow. 

This judge whom fell asleep once today found me in contempt of court and fined me $1,000.00. NowÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s he on my you know what list.


----------



## Candy

richalisoviejo said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old man Rich? You don't look that old in your picture to me. Candy
> 
> 
> 
> IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m not but some days really take a toll on you no matter how young you are, today was one of those days. Thank god there's no court tomorrow.
> 
> This judge whom fell asleep once today found me in contempt of court and fined me $1,000.00. NowÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s he on my you know what list.
Click to expand...


Any obviously your on his. Sorry you had a bad day.


----------



## terryo

Awwww Rich! That sucks...oops...am I allowed to say that?


----------



## techiegrl

Whooo hoo, one for the good guys! Terry great news sounds like it all worked out perfect.


----------



## richalisoviejo

I canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t believe this guy. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve received 12 more emails from him. The last one said I miss talking to you, guess IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m going to have to block his email address.


----------



## Isa

richalisoviejo said:


> I canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t believe this guy. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve received 12 more emails from him. The last one said I miss talking to you, guess IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m going to have to block his email address.



Wow, very mature of him!!  . Blocking his E-mail is a very good idea Rich


----------



## Nay

Wow!! I took alittle hiatus from the forum and came back to this thread, I couldn't wait to get to the end to see what happened. Like a exciting novel..What a fantastic group of people are here to all lend some support!! Way to go. Now do you have an address to send donations for Rich's fine??
Nay


----------



## BigBiscuit

richalisoviejo said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old man Rich? You don't look that old in your picture to me. Candy
> 
> 
> 
> IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m not but some days really take a toll on you no matter how young you are, today was one of those days. Thank god there's no court tomorrow.
> 
> This judge whom fell asleep once today found me in contempt of court and fined me $1,000.00. NowÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s he on my you know what list.
Click to expand...


I know, can you start selling some box turtles to bring in some extra income?


----------



## richalisoviejo

BigBiscuit said:


> I know, can you start selling some box turtles to bring in some extra income?



HAHA IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d probably keep all of them. :shy:

I had the fine reduced today to only $500.00. Done and paid for. At least he didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t sentence me to 24 hours in jail plus the fine. Been there done that donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want to go back.


----------



## Candy

richalisoviejo said:


> BigBiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, can you start selling some box turtles to bring in some extra income?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d probably keep all of them. :shy:
> 
> I had the fine reduced today to only $500.00. Done and paid for. At least he didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t sentence me to 24 hours in jail plus the fine. Been there done that donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want to go back.
Click to expand...


Just curious Rich, do you or have you ever watched Boston Legal. I loved watching that show. Watching what the lawyers would come up with to defend people and how they would act it out in court was very entertaining. The actors weren't bad either.


----------



## richalisoviejo

Candy said:


> Just curious Rich, do you or have you ever watched Boston Legal. I loved watching that show. Watching what the lawyers would come up with to defend people and how they would act it out in court was very entertaining. The actors weren't bad either.



IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve seen a few of the legal shows but donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t watch them. To be honest the majority of what happens in the courtrooms on the TV shows is nothing compared to what really happens, some that I have seen are actually comical IMO. You would be surprised, a court case settles in an hour episode, most go on and on with the attorneys fighting back and forth for months.


----------



## Candy

richalisoviejo said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious Rich, do you or have you ever watched Boston Legal. I loved watching that show. Watching what the lawyers would come up with to defend people and how they would act it out in court was very entertaining. The actors weren't bad either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve seen a few of the legal shows but donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t watch them. To be honest the majority of what happens in the courtrooms on the TV shows is nothing compared to what really happens, some that I have seen are actually comical IMO. You would be surprised, a court case settles in an hour episode, most go on and on with the attorneys fighting back and forth for months.
Click to expand...


So are most of the judges like Judge Judy or not?


----------



## richalisoviejo

Not at all, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve seen a few like her. But all in all they are not at all like Judge Judy. SheÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s made a fortune, mostly from her attitude, you donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t see much of that unless you tick off the judge. Judges have to follow the law just like anyone else


----------

